# Default PHP Version von 7.0 auf 7.3 für phpMyAdmin



## MadWalnut (11. März 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe heute auf meinem Debian 10 Buster Server meine phpMyAdmin-Installation auf 5.0 aktualisiert. Ich erhalte nun beim Aufruf von phpMyAdmin:

```
PHP 7.1.3+ is required.
Currently installed version is: 7.0.33-0+deb9u6
```
Meine PHP-Version sagt aber:

```
# php -v
PHP 7.3.14-1~deb10u1 (cli) (built: Feb 16 2020 15:07:23) ( NTS )
Copyright (c) 1997-2018 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v3.3.14, Copyright (c) 1998-2018 Zend Technologies
    with Zend OPcache v7.3.14-1~deb10u1, Copyright (c) 1999-2018, by Zend Technologies
```
Installiert sind wohl 7.0 und 7.3:

```
# ls /etc/php
7.0  7.3
```
Ist es möglich die Default-Version von ISP-Config auf 7.3 zu setzen? Von mir aus kann 7.0 ganz weg, benutze PHP kaum auf meinen Seiten und da ist 7.3 auch ok. 

Ich habe bereits dieses Tutorial befolgt: https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial...fig-3-from-debian-packages-on-debian-8-and-9/
Den Part mit dem Installieren hab ich weggelassen, hab 7.3 ja bereits. Ich kann in ISPConfig auch eine neue PHP-Version definieren (7.3) und diese auch auf die Webseiten anwenden.
Nur meine phpMyAdmin-Installation verwendet wohl immer noch 7.0. Wie kann ich das umstellen? Oder wie entferne ich 7.0 und setze 7.3 als Default für alles?

7.3 ist auch bereits System-Standard:

```
# update-alternatives --config php
There are 2 choices for the alternative php (providing /usr/bin/php).

  Selection    Path             Priority   Status
------------------------------------------------------------
* 0            /usr/bin/php7.3   73        auto mode
  1            /usr/bin/php7.0   70        manual mode
  2            /usr/bin/php7.3   73        manual mode

Press <enter> to keep the current choice[*], or type selection number:
```


```
# update-alternatives --config php-cgi
There are 2 choices for the alternative php-cgi (providing /usr/bin/php-cgi).

  Selection    Path                 Priority   Status
------------------------------------------------------------
* 0            /usr/bin/php-cgi7.3   73        auto mode
  1            /usr/bin/php-cgi7.0   70        manual mode
  2            /usr/bin/php-cgi7.3   73        manual mode

Press <enter> to keep the current choice[*], or type selection number:
```
Danke schon mal!


----------



## Till (11. März 2020)

Zitat von MadWalnut:


> Ist es möglich die Default-Version von ISP-Config auf 7.3 zu setzen?


Die default version in ISPConfig auf Debian 10 ist 7.3 und nicht 7.0. Es ist ja auch phpmyadmin der sagt dass er eine andere PHP version nutzt und nicht ISPConfig. Wie genau rufst Du denn phpmyadmin auf? also welcher port und hostname des servers oder eine Domain die Du als website hostest oder server IP?


----------



## MadWalnut (11. März 2020)

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass es was mit ISPConfig zu tun haben könnte, weil phpinfo() das hier liefert, wenn ich "Default" PHP-Version für die Webseite einstelle in ISPConfig:








Erst wenn ich auf mein selbst erstelltes "PHP 7.3" wechsele, wechseln diese Werte auf 7.3. Der Rest ist alles 7.3.... Das heißt das ist eine andere Baustelle oder?

phpMyAdmin rufe ich auf via: https://hostname.meinedomain.com:443/phpmyadmin 
hostname.meinedomain.com ist eine Webseite, die ich in ISPConfig erstellt habe. Von dort kommt auch das Let's Encrypt Zertifikat.
Installiert ist phpMyAdmin unter /usr/share/phpmyadmin mit den Konfigurationsdateien unter /etc/phpmyadmin:

```
# ls /etc/phpmyadmin
apache.conf  conf.d  config-db.php  config.footer.inc.php  config.header.inc.php  config.inc.php  htpasswd.setup  lighttpd.conf  phpmyadmin.desktop  phpmyadmin.service
```
Ich habe jetzt mal

```
a2dismod php7.0
```
versucht und ohne weitere Änderungen lief dann phpMyAdmin. Hätte ich mal vorher drauf kommen können. Oder spricht was dagegen?

Wie bekomme ich aber dann die PHP7.0-Verweise in phpinfo() weg?


----------



## Till (11. März 2020)

Kann es sein dass das kein frisch installiertes Debian 10 ist sondern ein Debian 9 das auf Debian 10 upgedated wurde? Denn ein verweis auf eine PHP 7.0 ini weist darauf hin. Du hast vermutlich nach dem Update nicht alle PHP Einstellungen unter System > server config an die neue default PHP version angepasst.


----------



## MadWalnut (11. März 2020)

Du hast Recht. Ich habe tatsächlich von Debian 9 auf 10 geupgraded und dabei nur die PHP-Pfade unter Web -> PHP Settings ausgetauscht und dabei den Tab FastCGI übersehen. Habs geändert und jetzt zeigt phpinfo() auch überall 7.3. Jetzt kann ich 7.0 ja deinstallieren. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Olli2k (27. Mai 2020)

Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich diesen Thread hier missbrauche, aber mein Problem ist sehr ähnlich gestaffelt, leider hilft mir aber die hier gepostete Lösung nicht.

Nach dem Upgrade (Version: 4:4.9.5+dfsg1-2~bpo10+1) läuft mein phpadmin auch nicht mehr, ich bekomme nur einen White Screen und im pache error log steht:


```
ot error 'PHP message: PHP Warning:  Unsupported declare 'strict_types' in /usr/share/php/PhpMyAdmin/MoTranslator/Loader.php on line 23\nPHP message: PHP Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected '?' in /usr/share/php/PhpMyAdmin/MoTranslator/Loader.php on line 116\n
```
Nach einigem hin und her bin ich dann auf die Idee gekommen, mit welcher PHP Version denn phpmyadmin läuft. Aber wie? 

ich habe einfach eine phpinfo php datei in /usr/share/phpmyadmin/ abgelegt und konnte diese dann mit der ISP Config URLORT/phpmyadmin/info.php aufrufen:





PHP 5.6..

Um meien Standard Server EInstellungen zu prüfen, ging dann noch die gleiche info.php Datei nach
/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/
Also in die ISP Config Installation, Ergebnis:





So sieht meine Standard Config für ISP Config aus:





Und so der Fast CGI Reiter:





Wie bekomme ich phpmyadmin auf php7.3 ?

Danke & Gruß!


----------



## Olli2k (27. Mai 2020)

Selbst herausgefunden:
a2disconf php5.6-fpm
a2enconf php7.3-fpm
systemctl reload apache2

Phpmyadmin läuft wieder.


----------

